# A Walk in the Park...



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Polar enjoyed the warm evening...


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww love the pics - which park is it so I can think up my dog napping plan :devil:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

BeagleOesx said:


> Awww love the pics - which park is it so I can think up my dog napping plan :devil:


Long way from Leeds


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Long way from Leeds


Boooooooooooooo:crying: You'll just have to keep posting pics so can get my fill that way


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

aw he looks like he's loving it!! what breed is he?


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

He is sooooooooo cuddly


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

catseyes said:


> aw he looks like he's loving it!! what breed is he?


You realise by using the 'b' word there are a handful of people who have just had to make another sacrifice to the god known only as Kenneth Club!

Sorry.. Polar is a Golden Retriever x Standard Poodle, commonly known as a Goldendoodle.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Such lovely pics, he is absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous.

I would love to meet a doodle of any sort,but I have not seen any round here.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

cravensmum said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> I would love to meet a doodle of any sort,but I have not seen any round here.


I know Poppy, Izzy and Ruby who are doodles in Dumfries... I'll find out where they walk


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Stunning !  More pictures


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Elmo the Bear said:


> I know Poppy, Izzy and Ruby who are doodles in Dumfries... I'll find out where they walk


I'm sure Craven would love to play with a Doodle,or three.


----------



## dumfriesdoods (Sep 2, 2011)

cravensmum said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> I would love to meet a doodle of any sort,but I have not seen any round here.


Hi Carvensmum, my names Lynne and i live in Dumfries, i have 2 goldendoodles Izzy and Ruby, a standard Poodle Poppy and Jock our Golden Retriever.
Where abouts in Dumfries are you??


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi

I'm down at Kingholm quay,but walk all over,Heathhall,Glencaple,The Hills,Mabie and Ae.

I would love to meet your dogs.


----------



## dumfriesdoods (Sep 2, 2011)

cravensmum said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm down at Kingholm quay,but walk all over,Heathhall,Glencaple,The Hills,Mabie and Ae.
> 
> I would love to meet your dogs.


Hi, i'm in Kirkton, i've got the village shop, your welcome to come out and visit us anytime, we quite often walk in the heathhall woods, down through the dock park to the quay, Mabie, Nunholm so the doods can go in river, all of mine love water.
Come out i've got goldendoodle puppies at the moment, they're adorable!!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

dumfriesdoods said:


> Hi, i'm in Kirkton, i've got the village shop, your welcome to come out and visit us anytime, we quite often walk in the heathhall woods, down through the dock park to the quay, Mabie, Nunholm so the doods can go in river, all of mine love water.
> Come out i've got goldendoodle puppies at the moment, they're adorable!!


I just remembered I have met a Goldendoodle before,it was at the forestry commission office at Ae,was that one of yours.?

I can't believe I have never met you before as I walk along the river a lot and go to Nunholm.


----------



## dumfriesdoods (Sep 2, 2011)

Mmm i'm wondering now who would have a goldendoodle in Ae, depends on who it was as my ex-husband works for the commission in Ae, he sometimes has the dogs if the kids are with him. Could have been.
Not been out and about as much over the last few weeks as the pups take up a lot of time so it's been pretty much in the local area, i used to have the cafe in the Dock park and Izzy was there all the time.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

dumfriesdoods said:


> Mmm i'm wondering now who would have a goldendoodle in Ae, depends on who it was as my ex-husband works for the commission in Ae, he sometimes has the dogs if the kids are with him. Could have been.
> Not been out and about as much over the last few weeks as the pups take up a lot of time so it's been pretty much in the local area, i used to have the cafe in the Dock park and Izzy was there all the time.


It was last year that I saw the Doodle at Ae.


----------

